# 45lbs of ground venison..what to do?



## slickcav (Feb 1, 2015)

Put three or four deer in the freezer this year, tons of backstraps/tenderloins/roasts/ and more than enough ground venison.

I have never done sausages/jerky/etc before..I would say that besides our typical hamburger helper/venison tacos/chilli recipe, I haven't really ventured much further.

Newbie smoker..

But what would you do if you had 40 lbs of ground venison delivered to your house tomorrow?  Recommendations recipes and links much appreciated!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Fresh and smoked sausage, summer sausage, hotdogs just to start.......SB


----------



## litterbug (Feb 1, 2015)

Summer sausage and snack sticks.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2015)

my suggestion would be...  send it to me and I'll make Snack Sticks with it...  and then send a couple of them back to ya...  LOL ..  I'll PM ya my address...


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2015)

Hit the search bar above for snack stick recipes,it would help if you know the venison/fat ratio and whether it was pork or beef.


----------



## sopchoppy (Feb 2, 2015)

Google venison recipes and you'll get every conceivable way to use it. My favorites are chili, spaghetti sauce, and meat loaf. If you've never tried smoked meat loaf, you're missing something good. I use a 50/50 mix with ground chuck.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure if you have a sausage stuffer, but that is not needed to make Ground & Formed Bacon!


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 2, 2015)

When I have a good year of hunting I will completely eliminate ground beef from our shopping list and use my ground venison for everything. Meatloaf, burgers, chili, lasagna, and the list goes on. Unfortunately I only ended up with one deer this year so I will only grind a small amount.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

As said above you can use it for anything you use lean ground beef in. You can use the search bar and find lots of good ideas. I always do a little sausage of different kinds.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## elginplowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I would buy 15lbs of 80/20 ground chuck. Then split everything into 3 20lb batches. 
1. 15lb venison 5lb ground beef and make Nepas hot stick recipe.
2. 15lb venison 5lb ground beef and make bearcarvers unstuffed pepperoni logs.
3. 15lb venison 5lb ground beef and make the summer sausage recipe from the len poli site. 
Good luck


----------



## red dog (Feb 2, 2015)

Check out Bear's beef logs. Basically case-less summer sausage.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103811/unstuffed-smoked-beef-logs-slightly-hot-bearcarver-qview


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Now you have some thinking to do

Gary


----------



## shaggy91954 (Feb 2, 2015)

Forget the ground venison........send me the backstrap, tenderloin and roast and I'll make jerky that'll make you smack your mama................just kiddin...........don't smack your mama.  But do send me the venison.  lol.  That's some good eats and I'm sure you will fine something to do with it.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Package it up and vacuum seal it, you never know if you will be so lucky next year.  Add ground pork or pork fat and make breakfast or Italian sausage, don't really need to stuff it, just make patties. 

Breakfast Sausage

10 lbs of ground venison   including pork fat. (usually 8 lbs meat 2 lbs fat) more or less to taste. I like more fat

5 tbls salt

1 tsp ground white pepper

1 tbls sage

1 tsp ground ginger

1 tbls ground nutmeg

2 tbls powdered dextrose

`

2 Cups Ice water

mix and stuff into 28-30 mm hog casings, 24-26 lamb casings or into roll and freeze into patties.

If freezing for any length of time it’s best to leave out the sage as it will turn bitter.`

Italian Sausage

10 lbs venison   and fat as above  (8&2) I like more fat.

4 tbs salt

2 cups ice water

3 tsp fennel seed

2tsp. coarse black pepper

1 tbs sugar

grind and mix, stuff into32-35 hog casings.

Hot Italian

Grind

8 lbs of meat add

2 lbs pork fat or 3 for juicier

 Mix with

4 Tbls salt

2 cups ice water

31tsp fennel seed

2 tsp black pepper

1 Tbls sugar

1 Tbls crushed hot pepper seed

1Tbls caraway seed

1Tbls coriander

 Stuff into casings or use as bulk.


----------



## smokin218r (Feb 3, 2015)

For venison sausage we do 30# batches.

20# venison & 10# pork trimmings.

Then we stuff it into county style links, make breakfast patties, and snack sticks.

Works well.


----------

